# Should i buy in Gladstone?



## lukeyboy (Sep 15, 2018)

Currently living in Gladstone at the moment and i am in full time employment there. Having come from the UK i have no idea of the housing market here. It seems it is a boom and bust town. However, the prices are so low right now that i am not sure if they can get any lower. 

I intend on living there for a good few years and wouldn't mind my own place. I just want to know everyone's thoughts on which way the market is heading in Gladstone.

Is it recovering? is it to fall further? 

any help is much appreciated

thanks


----------



## Jackson Tai (Oct 10, 2018)

*Predicting based on Trade*

Hi Lukeyboy,

Gladstone is primarily a port and mining town with its main source of income coming from Coal and Alumina.

It is currently exporting to Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, India, Italy and France for high-quality steel manufacturing.

It is in its infancy stage and the property prices would be stagnant for the next 3 years. You can only expect property prices in Gladstone to start rising in 2022.
But if you are currently renting and intend to stay for those 3 years, I recommend buying a property instead of paying for someone else's mortgage.


----------

